# Conformation Goldens - Nutrition & supplements



## alexyandthegoldens (Sep 29, 2020)

I am not new to Goldens but new to the correctly bred and conformation world. I have two girls one who currently participates in confirmation and the other up and coming. One is 12 months and the other 11 weeks - both breeders have recommended Purina Pro Plan.
The 12 month old is just getting her coat and feathers and has matured well on Pro Plan but I am not a fan of the ingredients.
My primary concerns are proper growth and coat health - what food do you feed your show Goldens and what supplements do you use? Posting to see some updated responses!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Waiting for the PPP campaigners....  

I feed my guys something else. With superior ingredients.  Only supplement is glycoflex III.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Megora said:


> I feed my guys something else. With superior ingredients


This was tongue in cheek btw.

I DO feed something different (Merrick backcountry great plains red + grains) - but primarily because my dogs are thriving on the kibble. Whatever you feed the dogs, make sure it checks off each box:

* Dog will eat the food without anything added.

* Dog maintains a healthy weight while eating a normal serving of the food.

* Dog has a healthy coat (full, shiny, healthy cuticles etc). As opposed to dull and raggedy looking.

* Dog has healthy skin - as in no skin infections or irritations, no licking spots, no hot spots, etc.

* Dog has good pigment, healthy eyes, healthy teeth, good breath, etc.

* Dog has normal poops, no gas, no acid reflux (believe it or not, it is actually a thing with dogs), no upset stomachs or random vomiting.

* Dog has normal healthy energy and overall shows signs of thriving.

Whatever people feed their dogs, they should be able to check off each box. <= Imagine little boxes instead of asterisks. 

You could probably try feeding the same kibble I do - and your dog might have problems. So it may not be the kibble for your dog.

Likewise, majority of show people I know feed Pro Plan - part of it is PP has good programs for people with multiple dogs. But also the dogs generally do well and people can check off all those boxes while feeding the kibble. 

Personally speaking - PP produces huge poops with my dogs + gas, so I would say they do not have healthy guts while eating the kibble. And no, I'm not supplementing with forti flora or whatever in addition to the kibble. I expect the kibble by itself to be fine. So I feed something else. That may not be your experience. 

Also pay attention to ingredients. Because we don't really know what's going on with DCM - very least, make sure that the kibble is not over supplementing with peas or similar non grain ingredients. 

Good luck!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Pro Plan Sport here as does my 40+ year mentor.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

I fed Pro Plan until one of my dogs had a reaction to the new “optimized” formula. Now, my show dog gets Annamaet Extra and is doing SO much better.
But honestly, the best thing for coats is weekly baths with a high quality shampoo.


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

Pro plan here. Small , firm poop that has low odor, great coat, good breat, no gas and she loves it. 
My mother in law has her dog on science diet with good results. 
My daughters hound is on Diamond Naturals with great results


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

My boy was on PPP, it wasn’t bad. We feed RC Golden now and his stool is more consistently firm. Neither has changed coat quality.


----------



## alexyandthegoldens (Sep 29, 2020)

Thank you for all of the suggestions! We are on a good weekly grooming routine with supplements, we’ll see what she responds best to diet wise.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I mix ProPlan savor beef & rice (shreds) and ProPlan Sport Salmon & Rice 30/20 half and half.
Coat amount is largely genetic.
Coat condition is largely nutrition and parasite control.
Grooming is up to you


----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

RC Golden Puppy- pup is now 12 weeks and thriving. I liked this formula because the protein isn’t too high- some of these puppy formulas are off the charts with protein which could lead to epiphysitis.


----------

